# Would you rather have fingers as long as your legs or legs as long as your fingers?



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't make light of something that people really suffer from.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

definitely fingers as long as my legs

at least i can take a bone saw to them and glue some fake nails to the tips


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Fingers as long as legs.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Neither  but fingers as long as legs, you can always make things smaller through surgery, but it doesn't really work the other way around.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Legs as long as my fingers.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Fingers as long as my legs. I could chop them up >.<. Also you'd be pretty great at catch!


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

That depends OP. Where are the joints for these fingers? If they're way down you might be able to make the fingers shorter but you won't be able to bend them which is important. 

Although, in that case, is it still possible to just chop the knuckles out of the discarded finger portions, and then install them into the bits that are being kept? I'll have to reserve judgment on this issue until I have time to run this scenario by an orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

wow people really chose fingers as long as legs, i thought it would be the other way around

id rather have my legs as long as my fingers, since having long *** fingers seems really debilitating.


----------

